# Buff Binde, aber wie?



## NewLife19 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin nun seit einem halben Jahr begeisterte MTB-Fahrerin. Mein Freund hat gestern zum Nikolaus mit einem Buff meine Klamottenausstattung erweitert. Nun bin ich am überlegen, wie ich diesen binden soll, aber so, dass es auch gut aussieht.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Buffs und wie bindet ihr sie?

Liebe Grüße
Susa


----------



## karmakiller (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe 2 HAD-Tücher und 1 Buff, außer im Sommer fahre ich nie ohne sie ! Das sind wirklich meine unverzichtbaren Bike-Begleiter, ich nutze sie immer als Halstuch, da braucht man natürlich keine Bindeanleitung, aber schau mal hier: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5OBlXWJ2Ek"]YouTube- HOW TO USE A BUFFÂ® HEADWEAR[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (7. Dezember 2009)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich am überlegen, wie ich diesen binden soll, aber so, dass es auch gut aussieht.


unterm helm sieht man doch eh nichts davon.


----------



## spoony (7. Dezember 2009)

Also ich trage den Buff meistens als Halstuch und dann in den Pausen oder nach dem Biken, in der im Video gezeigten letzten Art. Sieht meiner Meinung nach am Besten aus, braucht aber etwas Übung. Aber Achtung, ich bin ein Mann.


----------



## Trail-Bremse (7. Dezember 2009)

Trage meinen Buff  nur im Winter als Mütze unterm Helm    Habe ihn in verschiedenen Farben, jeweils passend zu der Jacke welche ich trage


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. Dezember 2009)

Nie ohne meinen Buff!


----------



## NewLife19 (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich werde die Variante mit der Mütze nehmen, Sieht auch ohne Helm gut aus.

Liebe Grüße
Susa


----------



## Deleted168745 (7. Dezember 2009)

Wie man das bindet is doch wuascht solangs zweckmäßig is un net drückt unterm Helmund...is da net eh immer ne Beschreibung bei?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach mir auch oft ein Stirnband draus. Ich bin zwar am Kopf selber nicht empfindlich (weil Pelzträger), aber ich krieg leicht Ohrenweh, wenn´s kalt ist. Aber auf der Beschreibung sind so viele Variante, da kannst ja gut rumprobieren.


----------



## MelleD (8. Dezember 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...aber ich krieg leicht Ohrenweh, wenn´s kalt ist.


Oh ja, das kenn ich, ist echt unangenehm.
Ohne Mütze oder sonstiges im Winter gehts dann auch schnell bei mir über in Kopfschmerzen. 
Nie ohne!


----------



## Der Smutje (8. Dezember 2009)

ICh nutze es bei Kälte als langgezogenes Halstuch, so dass ausser Hals noch Ohren Mund und Nase verdeckt sind-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

